# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Blue Verified Facebook Page Available for Sale

## mhsujan

I am selling a 1k+ followers blue verified Facebook page.

Page followers: 1k to 10k+, mostly followers from Global.

*Blue Badge Verified.
*page quality green.

For more details and page insights, pm me.
WhatsApp: +8801836467940 (verified and trusted seller)

----------

